# empreitada construção



## luigivanilli

Hola:
traduzco unos contratos de portugués de Portugal al español. Tengo problemas con "empreitada" que según he podido averiguar generalmente se traduce como obra.
Sin embargo, me encuentro con la expresión "Empreitada construção" que al español resultaría un pleonasmo como obra construcción u obra de construcción. ¿Podrían ayudarme? El contexto es el siguiente:


Celebrado o presente Contrato de empreitada... Clausula 1.- Pelo presente contrato de empreitada, o Adjudicatário obriga-se a executar todos os trabalhos relativos a Empreitada Construção ...


¿Cómo distingo en español entre empreitada y construção?


Gracias de antemano


----------



## willy2008

Contratada a terceros


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No sé en Portugal. En Brasil "empreitada" es un contrato por suma alzada.


----------



## mao morta

Hola,



willy2008 said:


> Contratada a terceros



"contratada a terceros" seria en portugués una "subempreitada" (tu constructor va a contractar otro constructor para hacer ciertos trabajos)

Una "empreitada" es un trabajo o tarea que se hace como un todo (y no dividido en partes, por ejemplo, en días). Se puede decir "Li os 10 livros de empreitada" = es decir, he leído los 10 libros uno tras otro, de golpe.

Sin embargo en construcción se pueden contratar trabajos en plan "de empreitada". Significa que haces la obra según determinadas condiciones, en general por un presupuesto ya quedado (aunque el tema de los valores de 'empreitada' puede ser complejo ya que existen distintas modalidades).
Así, en portugués "empreitada de construção" es bastante claro y no suena como una repetición. Como estás traduciendo en un contexto de 'obras' decir solamente contrato de 'obras' o de 'trabajos de construcción civil (o lo que sea)' me parece bastante aceptable.


----------



## Carfer

O termo 'empreitada' pode ter outros significados na linguagem comum, mas, como figura jurídica, o '_contrato de empreitada_' corresponde ao '_contrato por suma alzada_' que o Who referiu. A definição legal consta do artigo 1207º do Código Civil português: '_o contrato pelo qual uma das partes se obriga em relação à outra a realizar certa obra, mediante um preço_'


----------



## mao morta

Carfer said:


> "como figura jurídica, o '_contrato de empreitada_' corresponde ao '_contrato por suma alzada_' que o Who referiu".
> 
> A minha dúvida está no termo "_suma alzada_"... É que quando falamos dos valores de empreitada, em português distinguimos entre "valor global" e "série de preços"- São conceitos distintos. Eu diria que "_suma alzada_" seria o equivalente a 'empreitada por valor global', ou seja, refere-se mais à modalidade de cálculo do valor da obra do que ao facto de ser uma empreitada. Haveria que ver o que está previsto no contrato.


----------



## willy2008

mao morta said:


> Hola,
> 
> 
> 
> "contratada a terceros" seria en portugués una "subempreitada" (tu constructor va a contractar otro constructor para hacer ciertos trabajos)
> 
> Una "empreitada" es un trabajo o tarea que se hace como un todo (y no dividido en partes, por ejemplo, en días). Se puede decir "Li os 10 livros de empreitada" = es decir, he leído los 10 libros uno tras otro, de golpe.
> 
> Sin embargo en construcción se pueden contratar trabajos en plan "de empreitada". Significa que haces la obra según determinadas condiciones, en general por un presupuesto ya quedado (aunque el tema de los valores de 'empreitada' puede ser complejo ya que existen distintas modalidades).
> Así, en portugués "empreitada de construção" es bastante claro y no suena como una repetición. Como estás traduciendo en un contexto de 'obras' decir solamente contrato de 'obras' o de 'trabajos de construcción civil (o lo que sea)' me parece bastante aceptable.



Obrigado mao !!!


----------



## Carfer

mao morta said:


> Carfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> "como figura jurídica, o '_contrato de empreitada_' corresponde ao '_contrato por suma alzada_' que o Who referiu".
> 
> A minha dúvida está no termo "_suma alzada_"... É que quando falamos dos valores de empreitada, em português distinguimos entre "valor global" e "série de preços"- São conceitos distintos. Eu diria que "_suma alzada_" seria o equivalente a 'empreitada por valor global', ou seja, refere-se mais à modalidade de cálculo do valor da obra do que ao facto de ser uma empreitada. Haveria que ver o que está previsto no contrato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essa é uma distinção especialmente relevante no domínio das empreitadas de obras públicas e do Decreto-Lei nº 59/99, mas que não tem incidência na caracterização do contrato como empreitada nem na tradução.
> Como resulta dos artº.s 18º a 21º daquele Decreto-Lei, nas empreitadas por séries de preços a remuneração do empreiteiro é a que resulta da aplicação dos preços unitários previstos no contrato, para cada espécie de trabalho, às quantidades efectivamente executadas. Ou seja, mesmo na empreitada por séries de preços há uma prévia determinação do preço a pagar, que permanece fixo independentemente do custo efectivo que o empreiteiro venha a suportar, pelo que o risco é deste e não do dono da obra (há, naturalmente, a possibilidade da revisão do preço, mas os termos desta têm de estar previstos no contrato ou na lei).
> 
> Ora, 'a_lzado_', na definição do DRAE é:
> *alzado**, da**.*
> (Del part. de _alzar_).
> *1.* adj. Dicho de un ajuste o de un precio: Que se fija en determinada cantidad, a diferencia de los que son resultado de evaluación o cuenta circunstanciada.
> 
> Ou seja, é preço '_alzado_' aquele em que há uma fixação do seu montante, independentemente do custo efectivo da obra. Essa é a característica típica da '_empreitada_', seja em Portugal, seja no Brasil (Código Civil artº.s 610º a 613º). De resto, basta procurar a definição de '_contrato de obra a suma alzada_' (ou _'ajuste alzado_' no caso específico da Argentina, que é o que deve interessar ao willy) para ver que coincide substancialmente com o conceito português ou brasileiro de _'empreitada_' (para Espanha, se lhe interessar, veja o Título VI, Capítulo III, Secção II '_De las obras por ajuste o precio alzado',_ artºs 1588º e seguintes, que têm o seu paralelo nos artº.s 1207º e seguintes do Código português)
Click to expand...


----------



## luigivanilli

Muchas gracias.  Mao, tu comentario me ayuda bastante.
Carfer, te agradezco la referencia al fundamento legal.  Sin embargo, aún con esta precisión, ésta me regresa a la duda de origen.  Empreitada implica de suyo la realización de una obra, entonces me queda la duda de cómo distinguir la Empreitada Construção: si empreitada ya conlleva obra, cómo la distingo de la parte de "construcción".  En español resultaría un pleonasmo.
Por lo pronto, salvo mejor opinión, me quedo con la sugerencia de Mao:  dejarlo sólo como "Obra" y ya, o referirnos a un contrato de "trabajos de construcción civil".
Gracias a ambos.


----------



## zema

luigivanilli said:


> Hola:
> Sin embargo, me encuentro con la expresión "Empreitada construção" que al español resultaría un pleonasmo como obra construcción u obra de construcción.


Acordate que "obra de construcción" no es un pleonasmo, se emplea comúnmente. 
Este hilo en que también se habló del tema puede ayudar: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2372733&langid=24


----------



## luigivanilli

zema said:


> Acordate que "obra de construcción" no es un pleonasmo, se emplea comúnmente.
> Este hilo en que también se habló del tema puede ayudar: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2372733&langid=24



muchas gracias Zema.  En efecto sí ayuda, aunque fuere sólo para corroborar que en esto no hay certeza absoluta. No me queda tan claro por qué no hay pleonasmo. Claro que hay obras que no son construcciones, pero en el contexto de mi contrato que es de ingeniería civil no hay alternativa.  En fin, luego de todos los hilos me inclino más por contrato de obra a secas y ya.
gracias por tu ayuda y suerte!


----------



## zema

Hola, Luigivanilli. No puedo ayudar en nada con "contrato de empreitada" porque desconozco totalmente de cuestiones legales.
 Sólo me refería a que si quisieras traducir "empreitada de construção"  como "obra de construcción" entiendo que no resultaría redundante, es de uso común. Como  la utilizan aquí, por ejemplo: [url]http://www.coordinacionempresarial.com/que-es-una-obra-de-construccion/.[/URL]


----------



## luigivanilli

Te agradezco la referencia. Me alegra no ser redundante. Podré utilizar la expresión sin remordimiento.
Suerte.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

En realidad la mejor traducción de "empreitada de construção" seria "contrato de construcción" y no "obra".


----------



## luigivanilli

Bien.  Moito obrigado!!


----------

